# 905 - 14(1066)



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Name: 905 - 14(1066)
Age: 23 (Tropic Years) 88 (Varg Years)
Sex: Male
Species: Project Khan genetically engineered biological entity 
Height: 6ft
Weight: 165lbs â€“ empty stomach

Appearance:
-feathers: A slight tan downy feather fluuf covers most of his body,with salmon-y pink downy head feathers, with rust like full feathers on head and mane, and bristling off his forearms and tail sides.
-Markings: Teutoburg Cross on upper right chest â€“ the mark of his specific war-band
-Eye color: Primary eyes are yellow, secondary thermal eyes are a glossy blue
-Other features: exposed skin is scaly and of varying shades of gray.


Behavior and Personality: 905 suffers from personality traits common to his species, he is arrogant, aggressive and elitist, flaunting a master-race genetic purity mindset  of which hails from a Khans belief that since they were specifically designed to be -the- apex predator and that they are clones, devoid of health/genetic issues, natural species are inferior. And while a lot of this is cultural, it is also very much a mask on his insecurities. He is not very happy,feeling quite alone in life. Khan lack traditional family structures completely, and social circles are little more then who comprises your hunting pack or war band, as a result 905 is secretly envious of natural beings, their families, their friendships, the general joy of life. Though, he maintains a cold and ridged facade among his war-band. It could be stated that he is distant, even disassociated with reality. 

Skills:He like every other member of his species he is an adept hunter,decent at hand to hand and other combat hunting skills all Khan are instilled with. But unlike most in his war-band he is quite talented with a scoped ranged weapon, preferring to hunt from a distance,rather then to close in and lay the final killing blow with his talons. He is also quite a talented herbalist and chemist, being aid to his war-bands shaman, and the groups primary source of recreational and religious psychotropics, which, its worth noting,are a cultural thing for Khan. 
Weaknesses: 905 is his worst enemy when it comes to his social life. He is also far too ridged and tightly wound, his ego also prevents him from admitting when hes wrong. He will brush off joining in on 'fun'activities, siting that its indulging in weakness, though truth be told, he just doesn't know how to enjoy him self. 

Likes :Multyfrequency isochronic audio tones, buzzing and humming.Meditating, stalking and hunting, and being social and cuddly when he can. He is fond of a good scrap, he likes to tinker with electronics and he likes to build things.
Dislikes:Arguing, sitting around and doing nothing,  being ignored or criticized, discussing politics and long stretches of deep space travel with out landfall. He also dislikes getting his feathers ruffled or yanked.

History:905 â€“ 14 (1066) is the 905[SUP]th[/SUP]out of 2000 clones created in batch 14, series 1066 at aurora cloning facility on Vargs third moon. He spent his 'childhood' living in a youth commune with thousands of other young Khan clones on the eastern side of 'the dead hive', the post apocalyptic ruins of their species long extinct creators capital city on the northern continent of the planet Varg. At a young age he was sent to St. Novaks Dockyard, the remains of 'the obsolete ones' (the Khans creator race)primary starship production facility, which the Khan had converted to a monastery for their religion, the worship and study of  technology.Being an technology un-advanced race, while smart the Khan lacked any ability or know how to rebuild any of the obsolete ones infrastructure post wiping them out. As a result, technology that had survived the great war was worshiped, being maintained and studied by Khan shaman. 905 studied techotheocarcy for several years, and was preparing to become a shaman on one of the Khans few running battle cruisers. But, fate had other plans, and with a massive incursion from the non-humanoid hivemind alien race, known as the Kraxx during the third great solar crusade, he went off to war.Having served in several major battles, and having taken part in the liberation of several lost planets and star systems, he was offered a position with his current war-band  as aid to their shaman, and primary apothecary. He is currently attached to the long-distance light raiding cruiser, 'Solar Claw' and actively engages in small scale hunting and raiding in the fringe systems of Khan space.
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Khan do not wear clothing most of the time, while not in a hunt or combat, it is not seen necessary as they are all physically the same. Though 905 does have and wears a 'standard issue' stalker suit, the homemade â€“ cottage industry produced equipment and uniform of Khan war-bands and raiders. No two suits are the same,though they are all visually similar, consisting of a hooded cloak,military style harness, with pouches and other such things. He is also in possession of a 'nanite' personal hunter cloak, a relic of before the great war, and a gift from St. Novaks high priest. 


Picture: 





( art by me D: )

Goal: n-a
Profession: Apothecary, herbalist, chemist, and hunter
Personal quote: 'Such is life' and 'I would strike the sun it self, if it insulted me' 
Theme song: n-a
Birth date: First day, 14[SUP]th[/SUP]month, year 1066 since founding. 
Star sign: Nova Polis xm32

Favorite food: Fresh meat in general, but 905 prefers fish. 
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: The southern continent on Varg, vast, empty, wintery plains.
Favorite weather: Snow
Favorite color: Battleship gray.

Least liked food: bland plant-based matter. 
Least liked drink: alcoholic beverages. 
Least liked location: Hot and damp locations.
Least liked weather: Humidity. 

Favorite person: 1022 - 14(1066)
Least liked person: 34 â€“ 11(1052)
Friends: n-a
Relations: n-a
Enemies:Most natural species. 
Significant other: n-a
Orientation: default homosexual. 


So yeah, tldr and such I know, but I have been working on this for a good 4 or so years now. Not specifically on just my fursona, but on a science-fiction 'story/universe' based on my home made species and the like. So, I do have a lot more in the works, historical lore, paintings, maps, schematics, battle reports and the like. I spend a good but of free time working on this. So, yeah! 

I do hope the picture isn't too big, I couldn't find any specific rules on image size, and it is the largest size allowed to be uploaded to FA primary.. soo.. if its too big, let me know.


----------



## Cairn (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting. Props for creativity but he seems like such an unhappy character.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»6ft, 165lbs.]
Â»///#[Â»In that picture your character looks like he weighs more around 220+ with that muscle.]
Â»///#[Â»As a human I am 6ft 4in, 240lbs.]
Â»///#[Â»Not too long before I was 6ft 4in, 170lbs.]
Â»///#[Â»Now that I think about it, that could be right.]
Â»///#[Â»I'll read what you have here and let you know more stuff if you post in between this one.]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2013)

Not gonna say it....
Not gonna say it....
Not--
KHAAAAAAAAAAN!!


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»6ft, 165lbs.]
> Â»///#[Â»In that picture your character looks like he weighs more around 220+ with that muscle.]
> Â»///#[Â»As a human I am 6ft 4in, 240lbs.]
> Â»///#[Â»Not too long before I was 6ft 4in, 170lbs.]
> ...



Bird bone and muscle structure, very light. 



Cairn said:


> Interesting. Props for creativity but he seems like such an unhappy character.





Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Not gonna say it....
> Not gonna say it....
> Not--
> KHAAAAAAAAAAN!!



I love that movie, and I love Khan. He is _actually_ whom I finally adopted my species name from. Though, I assume you guessed that.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»With some spelling errors and also a lot of failures to use the space bar, it was still a good read.]
Â»///#[Â»This world, (I can't remember the name), did you make it up yourself?]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 7, 2013)

I love creative characters like this. Glad to see another "genetic experiment" fursona here! My fursona Sky is also a genetic experiment, and furthermore an alien such as yourself. Well done on the backstory as well!


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»I don't understand why you guys call your fursonas alien.]
Â»///#[Â»If anything is alien about you, it is your current human body.]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»With some spelling errors and also a lot of failures to use the space bar, it was still a good read.]
> Â»///#[Â»This world, (I can't remember the name), did you make it up yourself?]
> 
> Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]



Well I actually wrote it up in word first.. and when I pasted it over, it dicked up its format and compressed alot of words together, much to my ire. I went through and fixed most of it, but.. if there are still problems then I missed them. So yeah  But what do you mean, I don't follow your question. 



Fox_720B said:


> I love creative characters like this. Glad to see another "genetic experiment" fursona here! My fursona Sky is also a genetic experiment, and furthermore an alien such as yourself. Well done on the backstory as well!



Thanks!, and yes, I saw it while poking through here earlier, very nice. 



Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»I don't understand why you guys call your fursonas alien.]
> Â»///#[Â»If anything is alien about you, it is your current human body.]
> 
> Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]



I understand what your saying, but by 'alien' I mean non earth native.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»I mean is the home world of the Khan species made by you?]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»I mean is the home world of the Khan species made by you?]
> 
> Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]



Ah, I see. No not quite, it originally was Variag, named after a Russian cruiser from the russo-japanese war. But, slowly it got tweaked and modified, and I ended up dropping the 'ia' as I wanted it to be a less recognized word.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»Well, the day you end up having to watch this world get created, I wonder if you would use the Desidas Sun Gate to do so?]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## 905 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»Well, the day you end up having to watch this world get created, I wonder if you would use the Desidas Sun Gate to do so?]
> 
> Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]




Ah yes, I had seen and read that, quite an interesting read. 

Though, I would feel quite bad for that worlds original inhabitants. By the time the Khan are created, most of their known galaxy has been embroiled in war for eons. The very creators of the Khan, and the original inhabitants of Varg, a species only remembered as "The Obsolete Ones" have a very bloody fate. A collapsing empire, they created the Khan as a super weapon to save them, but, by the time the Khan had finished pacifying and uh.. genociding the obsolete ones enemies, they would turn on their creators, and wipe them out as well... I don't know if I would want to watch such doom, perhaps I'd peek in after it was all said and done.


----------

